# Link your favourite Sci Fi/Cyber Tracks That Have Electronic & Acoustic Elements (Space Opera!!)



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 23, 2021)

Looking for inspiration preferably from video game/anime scores or lesser known film scores (I've had a listen to the "go-to" film scores for this genre and have been uninspired).

Ideally grand scale space opera stuff


----------



## dhmusic (Nov 23, 2021)

You know I have a couple that have been sitting around for years that I never posted. Maybe I'll put em up.

Your Cyberpunk track is dope btw


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 23, 2021)

dhmusic said:


> You know I have a couple that have been sitting around for years that I never posted. Maybe I'll put em up.
> 
> Your Cyberpunk track is dope btw


THANKS ...I never ended up finishing it. It was my first haha. Picked up all these new synths so I figured I should try them out.

I have a new side project I am working on which should be fun

POST EM


----------



## Pier-V (Nov 23, 2021)

I feel more at ease when talking about orchestral tracks but I'll try (also, a reference would help understanding what you are searching for exactly)

Arctic Exploration 1 from Starbound OST



Core Extended from Undertale OST



Aquas (cover) from Starfox 64 OST 



For example, which of these comes closer? Or maybe I'm missing the point entirely?


----------



## dhmusic (Nov 23, 2021)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> THANKS ...I never ended up finishing it. It was my first haha. Picked up all these new synths so I figured I should try them out.
> 
> I have a new side project I am working on which should be fun


Ooh cool, what'd you pick up?


----------



## dhmusic (Nov 23, 2021)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Looking for inspiration preferably from video game/anime scores or lesser known film scores (I've had a listen to the "go-to" film scores for this genre and have been uninspired).
> 
> Ideally grand scale stuff


Oh pssh haha I thought you meant like original stuff my bad. I'm dumb


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 23, 2021)

dhmusic said:


> Ooh cool, what'd you pick up?


Pigments/V Collection. Twas a while ago now but still sifting through


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 23, 2021)

dhmusic said:


> Oh pssh haha I thought you meant like original stuff my bad. I'm dumb


That's fine post em


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 23, 2021)

Pier-V said:


> I feel more at ease when talking about orchestral tracks but I'll try (also, a reference would help understanding what you are searching for exactly)
> 
> Arctic Exploration 1 from Starbound OST
> 
> ...



I dont quite know what I am after to be honest. Otherwise I probably wouldn't need to reach out haha. 

I like them all but none are quite what I am after. Perhaps "space opera" descriptor would be accurate.


----------



## kro (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## dhmusic (Nov 23, 2021)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> I dont quite know what I am after to be honest. Otherwise I probably wouldn't need to reach out haha.
> 
> I like them all but none are quite what I am after. Perhaps "space opera" descriptor would be accurate.


Can't remember when these were first released but it's from back then. It might scratch some of that space opera itch. It sounds kinda dated to me though, I should probably rework it one of these days

EDIT: Looks like 2015. wow.


----------



## Pier-V (Nov 23, 2021)

Ok thanks for the feedback. Secound round:

Deep Space Sonata from LBP Muppets Dlc Pack



Basileus from Guilty Crown OST



I know this is not part of a soundtrack, but I want to know at least if I'm on the right track on the kind of style you're requesting sonority wise - Mayday feat. Laura Brehm, composed by The Fat Rat


----------



## dhmusic (Nov 23, 2021)

I really want to cover this at some point


----------



## Dirtgrain (Nov 23, 2021)

_Pi_




_Deus Ex: Human Revolution
_


----------



## reimerpdx (Nov 23, 2021)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> That's fine post em


Since you’re okay with a bit o shameless self-promo, here’s a track I made for a TTRPG soundtrack:



I’d be super interested to know which are your personal go-to scores for this genre!
for me, for scores that blend synth and organic well, I like Interstellar, The Mandalorian, Thor: Ragnorak, The Bourne Supremacy (not space opera, but a nice marriage of sounds), The Fifth Element, and I’m digging on McCreary’s score for The Foundation.


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this help?


----------



## Bear Market (Nov 24, 2021)

Maybe check out the soundtrack to Stellaris? I think the first track especially is stellar! (ha!)



If you're after a darker vibe, perhaps check out Chris Velasco and Sascha Dikiciyan's soundtrack to Warhammer 40k Space Marines?


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 24, 2021)

Goddammit guys I had specific responses to everyone but my webpage glitched

Thank you for the suggestions it's all good stuff.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 24, 2021)

Any Japanese anime/video game Sci Fi vibes?


----------



## dhmusic (Nov 24, 2021)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Any Japanese anime/video game Sci Fi vibes?


After listening to this a ton trying to make out the lyrics I realized they're just the staccatos from Requiem Pro / Requiem Light


----------



## AMBi (Nov 24, 2021)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Any Japanese anime/video game Sci Fi vibes?


Mecha and cybercop genres were the first things to come to mind with that combination lol

Sawano seems to lean pretty heavily into Sci-Fi Orchestral on a lot of his work. Xenoblade X is brimming with it as well as his other mecha works. 




A lot of choral pieces as well, though outside of this they're more on the epic AoT-esque battle themes with more sci-fi instrumentation.





Psycho Pass has a nice blend of synths and live strings throughout most of it's soundtrack.






Astral Chain blends sci fi and orchestra nicely. A lot of vocal and rock elements with electronic pulses through most of its area and battle themes


----------



## AMBi (Nov 24, 2021)

dhmusic said:


> After listening to this a ton trying to make out the lyrics I realized they're just the staccatos from Requiem Pro / Requiem Light



It's still so impressive how Requiem is over a decade old yet still gets used on like everything still.


----------



## dhmusic (Nov 24, 2021)

AMBi said:


> It's still so impressive how Requiem is over a decade old yet still gets used on like everything still.


I can't believe it was practically free not too long ago. I still think it's their best choir, although I'd have to put Emperium Destiny (chamber) in as a tie/close 2nd


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 24, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Mecha and cybercop genres were the first things to come to mind with that combination lol
> 
> Sawano seems to lean pretty heavily into Sci-Fi Orchestral on a lot of his work. Xenoblade X is brimming with it as well as his other mecha works.
> 
> ...



Nice - Sawano man you can spot his music from a mile away haha. So attack on titan. 

I only watched psycho pass once, I should sesh it again. 

Thank you!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 24, 2021)

dhmusic said:


> I can't believe it was practically free not too long ago. I still think it's their best choir, although I'd have to put Emperium Destiny (chamber) in as a tie/close 2nd


All my latest tracks will have requiem light in em! they sound insane


----------



## dhmusic (Nov 25, 2021)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> All my latest tracks will have requiem light in em! they sound insane


How are those coming along? You gonna post them?


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 25, 2021)

dhmusic said:


> How are those coming along? You gonna post them?


Yeah doing all the intros/outros n stings now so not too far off. Will have em done soon hopefully! It a mix of dark fantasy/metal leaning more on the orchestral stuff...hopefully it works.


----------



## dhmusic (Nov 25, 2021)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Yeah doing all the intros/outros n stings now so not too far off. Will have em done soon hopefully! It a mix of dark fantasy/metal leaning more on the orchestral stuff...hopefully it works.


Sounds very anime, I'm sure it'll work great


----------

